
Salesforce: We Ditched Python for Google's Go Language in Einstein Analytics - anastalaz
https://www.zdnet.com/article/salesforce-why-we-ditched-python-for-googles-go-language-in-einstein-analytics/
======
jt2190
Original blog post:

Einstein Analytics and Go

by Guillaume Le Stum [https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/07/how-salesforce-
convert...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/07/how-salesforce-converted-
einstein-analytics-to-go/)

~~~
dang
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21199779).
We'll merge the comments in there.

